# Silymarin from milk thistle protects against liver damage and brain aging



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

Silymarin from milk thistle protects against liver damage and brain aging by John Phillip The liver and brain are two metabolically active organs that are under constant attack from disease promoting free radicals. Elevated cholesterol and triglyceride levels combined with blood glucose abnormalities and obesity cause damage to the cellular matrix of the liver and [...]

*Read More...*


----------

